# Is there a Hilton rental site/forum?



## janej (Jul 14, 2014)

I am looking to rent a few nights [specifics deleted] last minute.  I called the reservations number and the rooms are still available.    I know it might only be available for cash reservation, but I'd like to find out if there is a place where people rent Hilton point/reservations so that I could explore my options.

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 14, 2014)

janej said:


> I am looking to rent a few nights [specifics deleted]  last minute.  I called the reservations number and the rooms are still available.    I know it might only be available for cash reservation, but I'd like to find out if there is a place where people rent Hilton point/reservations so that I could explore my options.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jane



I'm not aware of any dedicated rental site for hilton club owners. 
You may find listings for the NYC properties at the regular  rental by owners sites such as the Tug marketplace, redweek, etc.

*Just a fyi..in case you didn't know.*
There are two Hilton timeshares in New York and both can be booked online directly via Hilton.com 
The Hilton Club - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/new-york/hilton-club-new-york-NYCGVGV/index.html
West 57th Street - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/new-york/west-57th-street-by-hilton-club-NYCWEGV/index.html

These two Hilton properties don't have kitchens. If you need a kitchen see this old thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=124245
NOTE: SFX has specials with Manhattan Club in NY - https://www.sfx-resorts.com/special.aspx


----------



## icydog (Jul 14, 2014)

I, too, would like to rent points for a three night [specifics deleted] stay.  There must be a place somewhere I can find a renter


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2014)

How about the TUG Last Minute Rentals Forum - Rentals Wanted?  Per forum rules, be sure you request by the resort name and dates - not points.  Pure point rentals are not permitted there.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 14, 2014)

icydog said:


> I, too, would like to rent points for a three night [specifics deleted] stay.  There must be a place somewhere I can find a renter



Unfortunately HGVC prohibits renting anything other than the season and unit that you own so you won't find many people openly renting their points and putting their accounts in jeopardy.  
You would need to find an HGVC owner and be their "guest".


----------



## icydog (Jul 16, 2014)

chriskre said:


> Unfortunately HGVC prohibits renting anything other than the season and unit that you own so you won't find many people openly renting their points and putting their accounts in jeopardy.
> You would need to find an HGVC owner and be their "guest".



Wow, that's a pretty strict ruling.  I can rent out my Disney Vacation Club points whenever and wherever I please. I know Hilton copied Disney when they set up their own timeshare company but I wonder why they are so draconian in the application of this rule. It seems rather harsh to me.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 16, 2014)

icydog said:


> Wow, that's a pretty strict ruling.  I can rent out my Disney Vacation Club points whenever and wherever I please. I know Hilton copied Disney when they set up their own timeshare company but I wonder why they are so draconian in the application of this rule. It seems rather harsh to me.



I agree and is the reason I will not buy more than I need.:annoyed:
I own in Orlando and can't possibly make enough to cover my fees with HGVC's rules, so I stay a lowly EOY owner.  Now if I could rent out those points freely on the rental market then I'd consider owning more and dumping RCI points or some of my other ownerships but until they change their tune I'm fine with a minimal investment.  
DVC makes it easy to rent out and makes for happier owners because you rarely get stuck with un-used points.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 16, 2014)

icydog said:


> Wow, that's a pretty strict ruling.  I can rent out my Disney Vacation Club points whenever and wherever I please. *I know Hilton copied Disney when they set up their own timeshare company *but I wonder why they are so draconian in the application of this rule. It seems rather harsh to me.


Not really.  They are both point systems, but with DVC you truly just buy _points_.  With HGVC you buy a _week _at a particular location in a particular season.  Based on what you own, the week is worth a certain number of points.  

So it makes sense (to me, at least) that with HGVC you can only rent what you own -- a _week _at your home location in the season you own.  That is consistent with what you can rent as a DVC owner: _points_.

Kurt


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 16, 2014)

icydog said:


> Wow, that's a pretty strict ruling.  I can rent out my Disney Vacation Club points whenever and wherever I please. I know Hilton copied Disney when they set up their own timeshare company but I wonder why they are so draconian in the application of this rule. It seems rather harsh to me.



Its not as bad as you make it out, its to stop commercial renting of units, you are free to make whatever arrangements you want with "friends and family", so you can interpret that as liberal as you want when it comes to who your friends are. 

I have a very good friend on TUG, we made arrangements to swap some worldmark points for hgvc points.  It worked out win-win.

Here is the exact wording from the 2014 Rules Booklet:
Commercial Use. Accommodations
available through the Club are for the
personal use and enjoyment of Members,
the Members’ immediate family, and guests
personally known and acquainted with
Members. The Club strictly forbids the use
of the Club for commercial purposes of
Members or their guests including the use
of a confirmed reservation in an Affiliated
Resort for any rental, resale or other
commercial use (other than an owner’s Home
Week).


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 16, 2014)

Interesting, i had missed that part of the rules.  I had not been planning on renting my time when i purchased, so didn't focus on that... but am also pretty sure the salesperson didn''t spend much if any time going over that...

However i am now in situation where i was considering renting week... I have a week booked at the Lagoon Tower next year, but turns out that i picked a bad time for personal reasons...

Since I own a gold week in Las Vegas, sounds like the only thing i am allowed to rent is a gold week at my resort in Vegas, and that i am not allowed to rent the week in Hawaii... 

How does HGVC actually monitor this?

mostly a hypothetical question as i am probably just going to change my reservation to a different week once i figure that out..as i really want to try the Lagoon tower...


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 16, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Interesting, i had missed that part of the rules.  I had not been planning on renting my time when i purchased, so didn't focus on that... but am also pretty sure the salesperson didn''t spend much if any time going over that...
> 
> However i am now in situation where i was considering renting week... I have a week booked at the Lagoon Tower next year, but turns out that i picked a bad time for personal reasons...
> 
> ...



You always move that reservation into a time you could go and with your following year's points, score yourself a really great unit.

I reserved the 3br penthouse for my birthday. It was on the Diamond Head side and the Friday night fireworks were eye level!


----------



## jestme (Jul 16, 2014)

Also keep in mind other major differences, HGVC doesn't expire like DVC. They are forever, and you can will them to your kids or anyone else, grandchildren, etc. With DVC, the longer you hang on to your points,the less they are worth because no one wants to buy the last 6 years of your points before they disappear for very much. We also don't have to worry about Disney's staying in Disneyworld rules regarding owning other timeshares within x miles of the park. If we trade in, HGVC uses Vegas points to make the trade to get around that. "Open Season", like we have in HGVC doesn't exist, if it did, you wouldn't be asking about adding a few days in the HGVC forum. Your choice is points, and that is all, we have a cash option during the last 30 days.


----------



## icydog (Jul 16, 2014)

jestme said:


> Also keep in mind other major differences, HGVC doesn't expire like DVC. They are forever, and you can will them to your kids or anyone else, grandchildren, etc. With DVC, the longer you hang on to your points,the less they are worth because no one wants to buy the last 6 years of your points before they disappear for very much. We also don't have to worry about Disney's staying in Disneyworld rules regarding owning other timeshares within x miles of the park. If we trade in, HGVC uses Vegas points to make the trade to get around that. "Open Season", like we have in HGVC doesn't exist, if it did, you wouldn't be asking about adding a few days in the HGVC forum. Your choice is points, and that is all, we have a cash option during the last 30 days.



If you own at the HGVC in Seaworld how can you trade into DVC? They let you use someone else's point? 

I guess with any system there are ups and downs. I love the fact that my DVC points expire. I don't want to overly burden my kids with them. The maintenance fees are very high and I think it is my choice to own them and not stick my kids with $5,000 in maintenance fees each year.

 I worry about my Marriotts being a chore for them to get rid of and to pay for.  I probably will divest myself of them soon to alleviate this worry. I pay another $4,000 a year to Marriott in maintenance fees. These fees are not something you can freely will to someone. 

I originally came to Tug when a hundred years ago I bought the Hilton Club in NYC, I was told to pass on the contract and to buy resale. I never did that and concentrated on Marriott timeshares and DVC instead. I love the HGVC properties and the OP had a point. How is it possible to rent points from HGVC owners. Now I know. It is not possible.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 16, 2014)

icydog said:


> If you own at the HGVC in Seaworld how can you trade into DVC? They let you use someone else's point?
> 
> How is it possible to rent points from HGVC owners. Now I know. It is not possible.



You trade thru the Corporate portal to RCI which doesn't take into account where you own your points.  It's different than a no name timeshare in Orlando.  

Also, its not impossible to rent points from an HGVC owner, you just have to do it under the radar with someone you meet someplace like, uhhh, TUG.  :ignore:


----------



## chriskre (Jul 16, 2014)

jestme said:


> Also keep in mind other major differences, HGVC doesn't expire like DVC. They are forever, and you can will them to your kids or anyone else, grandchildren, etc. With DVC, the longer you hang on to your points,the less they are worth because no one wants to buy the last 6 years of your points before they disappear for very much. We also don't have to worry about Disney's staying in Disneyworld rules regarding owning other timeshares within x miles of the park. If we trade in, HGVC uses Vegas points to make the trade to get around that. "Open Season", like we have in HGVC doesn't exist, if it did, you wouldn't be asking about adding a few days in the HGVC forum. Your choice is points, and that is all, we have a cash option during the last 30 days.



With DVC you do have the cash option of renting up to 24 points a year from Disney for $15 a point called One-Time Use points.  
That way if you are short a few points you don't have to borrow.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 16, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> You always move that reservation into a time you could go and with your following year's points, score yourself a really great unit.
> 
> I reserved the 3br penthouse for my birthday. It was on the Diamond Head side and the Friday night fireworks were eye level!



That sounds really nice, eye level fireworks.... I am planning on changing to different week that works better for me.  I had only thought about renting the week for a short time, as i have never stayed at the HHV and wanted to stay since before we even owned HGVC... 

I was just kind of surprised at that requirement, and even more curious how they check on it.  They issue "guest certificates" for a fee, so seems like they would have some incentive to encourage rentals...


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 16, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> That sounds really nice, eye level fireworks....



I'm pretty sure the fireworks are a tad higher in elevation than the Lagoon Tower penthouses!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 16, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> How about the TUG Last Minute Rentals Forum - Rentals Wanted?  Per forum rules, be sure you request by the resort name and dates - not points.  Pure point rentals are not permitted there.



That would be fine as long as it is kept with negotiations off the LM board, and provided the OPs who put in the request don't get upset if the requested bookings have units that are over $100 night.  Here we are back to the LM limit issues.  As the OP here was requesting NYC.  $100 night is way below cost.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 17, 2014)

HatTrick said:


> I'm pretty sure the fireworks are a tad higher in elevation than the Lagoon Tower penthouses!



Not much.

We were all speechless.

Of course, there were several empty bottles of wine laying around the place in the morning.


----------



## presley (Jul 17, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I was just kind of surprised at that requirement, and even more curious how they check on it.  They issue "guest certificates" for a fee, so seems like they would have some incentive to encourage rentals...



There are mega owners who rent all the time.  I have yet to hear of a situation where a reservation was cancelled or a guest turned away.  

If you get stuck with a reservation, I think you could rent it to someone that you are comfortable with.  Also, if you have a full week booked, you can deposit it to SFX for an exchange with a couple bonus weeks.  You do have to buy a guest certificate close to check in, though.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 17, 2014)

*There are lots of folks renting their HGVC timeshare*

*JMHO.... *
I don't believe folks are putting their accounts in jeopardy by renting occasionally. 
Several timeshares have some sort of language concerning commercial renting to basically discourage folks from setting up a rental business.

HGVC is mostly concentrated in Orlando, Vegas, Honolulu and Waikoloa. So we're not going to see much HGVC rental activity in Orlando and Vegas since it's easy to get cheap deals at those locations.

At Redweek.com, there are currently 
- 37 timeshare rental postings at the Hilton Hawaiian Village
- 17 timeshare rental postings at Kings Land

The only reason you can't find many rental for the Hilton Club New York is because there's only 71 timeshare units available which are located on the 37th and 38th floors of the Hilton New York Hotel. Most Hilton Club owners buy to own (not to rent) due to the high MF. 
NOTE: HGVC members can't book the Hilton Club directly using their HGVC points. So only Hilton Club owners can offer these units for rent.


----------

